# Pretty Darn Good Spread if You Have that Kind of $$$$$



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Not an Avery Fan but you can't deny this spread is pretty sweet:

http://forum.averyoutdoors.com/showthread.php?t=15724


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I wish I had that spread, I don't think you would even need a call


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I would venture to guess that in the right spot that any 2000 decoy spread would have doen the trick. Nontheless, they do look great. Not very many people will have the cash to fork out, by my calculations, about $38,000 for a decoy spread. I wish I had that spread for just a week every spring!!!!!!!!


----------



## MnDiver (Oct 1, 2002)

Yeah pretty amazing looking.. Still though with that kind of spread U better kill the $hit ou of them.. My god what'd they say 1700, that's alot of Trailer space. 

I'd like to see them get that spread in a Muddy Dakota Corn Field!! :lol:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

HAHA, SD is going to be a blast!! Aaron and Tyson know this $hit when it comes to snows. I will be hooking up with those guys again this year.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

MnDiver said:


> I'd like to see them get that spread in a Muddy Dakota Corn Field!! :lol:


Thats exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## Dusty05 (Aug 21, 2005)

With that kind of cash you could just pay someone to walk them out there for you!


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

djleye--your math is way off. Do you really think when you buy in quantity that you pay full retail? I'd guess about $90 a per 6, that is $25,500 Still a tidy sum for hunting decoys, and plus you need at least 2 way oversized trailers too and trucks to haul them., that'll set you can another at least 12k on trailers.


----------



## lasalle (Jan 15, 2003)

I think I can come up with a better way to spend 25K. :eyeroll:

How about 1000 windsocks, you'll have 23k left over.

Talk about an avery slerp fest. :eyeroll:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> djleye--your math is way off. Do you really think when you buy in quantity that you pay full retail? I'd guess about $90 a per 6, that is $25,500 Still a tidy sum for hunting decoys, and plus you need at least 2 way oversized trailers too and trucks to haul them., that'll set you can another at least 12k on trailers.


Oh, My bad, I guess I will buy them now!!!! :eyeroll:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

lasalle said:


> Talk about an avery slerp fest. :eyeroll:


Very sick but very funny!!! :rollin:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

No doubt, I didn't need to know what type of underwear they were wearing!!!!!


----------



## Top Flight Waterfowling (Oct 21, 2004)

My god!  This is a perfect example to show how addictive the sport of snow goose hunting is, looks like a lot of $$$ but you u probably have a bunch of guys chipping in.............awesome! I like it!
Adam


----------



## lasalle (Jan 15, 2003)

"Avery® PolyPropylene Underwear was donned, as the thermometer read two degrees."

Avery now makes underwear. :rollin:


----------



## wisconsingoosehunter (Feb 13, 2006)

It would've been really cool to see this spread from the air! (aerial photo)


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Right on Eich and Tyson...wish I was there. Those Sodak boys can kill some geese.


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

Don't matter what anyone says about it, I bet almost everyone would like to hunt over that spread at least once. Might not want to pay for it but to hunt over it..
If you read the article it is the owner of GHG that paid for the decoys. Of course it is all for promotion. I also would like to see a over head shot of all of those FB's.


----------



## lasalle (Jan 15, 2003)

I would love to sit in amongst a decoys spread of 1000+ fullbodies in the spring. Of course it reads like a chapter out of Kurt Vonnegut's Slaughterhouse Five.


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

That would be great and all but imagine how much that would cost and how much work it would take to put out and organize a spread like that. I wonder how many trailers you would need to haul those around


----------



## JBB (Feb 9, 2005)

Just goes to prove that with enough money anybody can kill birds. But it still takes some skill to be a hunter. It is a nice spread but why not use some skill and calling, save some money and enjoy HUNTING.


----------



## adam (Mar 17, 2005)

if i won 50k i would buy a spread like that, all the work would be worth it


----------



## TWEET SD (May 11, 2005)

I highly doubt that avery prostaffers have to pay anywhere near full price for those. Eich and TK ---> :beer:


----------



## honker (Feb 13, 2005)

thats the prettiest thing i have seen i hope we can get all those this summer we only have 8 dozen right now tho


----------



## BENELLI BRI (Jan 28, 2006)

All it takes is a couple of hours of overtime each week and that could all be yours boys. Good Hunting Brian :beer:


----------



## Uncle Fuzzy (Dec 27, 2005)

Looks to me like they had better line theit finisher blinds with kevlar, somebody is going to ground sluice those birds. I think I'm starting to understand this now, decoy that look like real geese? Who would have thought of that.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I'll I have to say is that those juvies look cool as hell! I wonder if they were using a CD e-caller or MP3? :lol:


----------



## Tony Vandemore (Dec 17, 2003)

JBB said:


> Just goes to prove that with enough money anybody can kill birds. But it still takes some skill to be a hunter. It is a nice spread but why not use some skill and calling, save some money and enjoy HUNTING.


Now that is funny!! I bet those guys have no skill and didn't call or enjoy themselves at all. :roll:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

JBB said:


> Just goes to prove that with enough money anybody can kill birds. But it still takes some skill to be a hunter. It is a nice spread but why not use some skill and calling, save some money and enjoy HUNTING.


I've hunted with some of the guys and believe me, they know how to kill snow geese. I can't imagine Tom Matthews would give that many decoys to just anybody.


----------



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

Oh Yeah..... Keller sure is a terrible caller......Good thing he had those nice decoys!

:eyeroll: What a Meatstick!


----------



## TWEET SD (May 11, 2005)

ya, I've never heard anyone call like Keller. On a side note, I don't know if anyone here is real familiar with him but has anyone seen/heard his new call? I have the 12th one made and they are sexy lookin/soundin.


----------



## Tony Vandemore (Dec 17, 2003)

Tweet, Tyson brought a few when he came down, they are great sounding calls!


----------



## JuvyPimp (Mar 1, 2005)

is there a sight for these calls?? guessing snow calls??

On a side note i think i will name that spread the "powerball" spread, i need to start some side jobs on the street corners or something :beer: 8)


----------



## TWEET SD (May 11, 2005)

JuvyPimp said:


> is there a sight for these calls?? guessing snow calls??


no site. he's going all word of mouth as of now. not a huge operation or anything. they're canada calls, not snow goose. if you're comin to SD and seriously want to check um out I'll give you more info.


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

brobones said:


> If you read the article it is the owner of GHG that paid for the decoys. .


Yea those guys are basically just lucky. Not insanely rich. It was a promotion that Avery wanted to do.

Yea my hopes are to someday have that many. I figure if I buy a couple dozen every year they will add up. It will only take me 71 years to get there.

Cant wait until im 97 now. :beer:


----------

